# How do I get though this?



## wonderinggirl (Jan 16, 2014)

I havent filed for divorce yet, but have made an appt. with an attorney. This is the hardest thing in the world for me. Even though it has come to this and I dont see real happiness in my marriage anymore, I dont know how to live without him. 
For those of you going through this, can you please share with me how you cope? How did you get through the pain in the beginning? Does it really get better? I am so heartbroken and just dont know how to handle it. Please help!


----------



## Pictureless (May 21, 2013)

First things first. Cry. Go ahead, just do it. Then do it again. Get it all out of your system. It's okay, we all did: rich and poor, black and white, young and old, male and female.

Then come back here and read. And learn. And grow. And be free!


----------



## AFPhoenix (Dec 24, 2013)

Try the book: Letting Go, a 12 week program. Get IC, and vent on here. It helps, or at least it's helping me.


----------



## Brystensmom (Feb 3, 2014)

Wonderinggirl I understand your pain, and I am going through something similar. I am separated from my husband at this point, he hasnt asked for a divorce and neither have I. He says he doesnt know what the separation will do to his feelings.. i know it all seems so confusing and you dont know how you will make it through the day. My husband was my best friend, and he says he is not in love with me and that he has never been in love with me although he loves me very much. I know this is hard. I dont have any advice.. but know I am here and my heart goes out to you. I never thought i would ever be in this situation but.. im here..


----------

